# Popp - Recurve



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Made this plain but lovely frame during winter vacation. Not much tools. Couple files, knives, and 80/150 grit sandpaper. Deadwood Poplar, RLO & a hand of beeswax. Had to fill up couple areas with sawdust-glue mix. Really enjoyed the making of.

It's always uplifting when I can leave CAD to carve some wood.

Thanks for watching :wave:

Tremo


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That turned out real nice . Love the recursive shape and wood grain .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks like a demon emerging from the inferno. Spooky cool.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Stunning slingshot! You've done that beautiful wood justice for sure!!!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice to do one by hand  It looks wonderful


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great slingshot!!

Take care!

Volp


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Love this wood!!! Good work!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> That turned out real nice . Love the recursive shape and wood grain .


Thank you very much Treefork  You instantly pointed out the best features of this slingshot! Thank you for stopping by!



CornDawg said:


> Looks like a demon emerging from the inferno. Spooky cool.


Wow CornDawg, I was not keep attention on that but as I see now it's really fiery on this side. She looks now a bit even hotter 



PrideProducts said:


> Stunning slingshot! You've done that beautiful wood justice for sure!!!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Thank you PP! She was hiding in the woods, I just released her.



Can-Opener said:


> Nice to do one by hand  It looks wonderful


Good to see you Randy! Thanks a lot for stopping by. Carving and sanding are always a meditative act for me.



Volp said:


> Great slingshot!!
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Volp


Thank you my friend! Bests to you for the new year. Keep your skills sharp 



grappo73 said:


> Love this wood!!! Good work!!!


Thanks Grappo! It was pure luck. Since it was a deadwood it was dried already so just had to make a jump start. Glad you like it!



slingshotnew said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thank you SlingshotNew! :wave:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful grain, very nice design, I realy enjoyed!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

WOW!!!!!!!!! :shocked: :shocked:

The wood grain superb sir..... :headbang: :headbang:

I Love it so much,,,,,, :wub: :wub:

Regards


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful! 

Great work Mark :bowdown:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh my god! wow! that wood!

And the shape is very comfortable! Looks a bit like a fat Wasp from profile


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I love the little armpit fat fold marks on the side in the first pic.

It must be like holding a stick of butter.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Lovley Natural looks cool


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow. Top shooter from a top craftsman ....i like...


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice carving!! great shooter indeed!! Like it!!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Great work! That grain is really pretty as well.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> Looks like a demon emerging from the inferno. Spooky cool.


Think the same!
Could be the name of the catty: THE INFERNO RISING
Or sonething like this


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Fantastic work. I really like the recurved handle.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Nature and talent, perfect combination :wave:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

jazz said:


> beautiful grain, very nice design, I realy enjoyed!


Thank you Jazz! This frame really feels good. I made many of this kind but it's currently my favorite recurve.



Alvin261084 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!! :shocked:
> 
> The wood grain superb sir..... :headbang:
> 
> ...


Heyy Alvin! Thanks for the kindness! Have a nice day mate!



E.G. said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Great work Mark :bowdown:


You're so kind EG! Thanks for stopping by! I hope you have a bit better weather these days than us up north.



Tag said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Tag! :wave:



JohnKrakatoa said:


> Oh my god! wow! that wood!
> 
> And the shape is very comfortable! Looks a bit like a fat Wasp from profile


Hey John! It is very comfy indeed. Yes! Liked the Wasp, that is really functional art. You made an excellent job with that. No doubt that is an inspiration for carving!



Metropolicity said:


> I love the little armpit fat fold marks on the side in the first pic.
> 
> It must be like holding a stick of butter.


HHa, Thanks Eric! Fold marks are quite visible on Poplar. I was carving deadwood Castanea Sativa couple days ago. It also has some marks like this, but with a very different grains. Awesome.



leon13 said:


> Lovley Natural looks cool


Thanks my friend. Popp sports with one of your pouches 



derandy said:


> Wow. Top shooter from a top craftsman ....i like...


Thanks Andy! I really appreciate your words!



BAT said:


> Nice carving!! great shooter indeed!! Like it!!


Cheers BAT! It's excellent for shooting loooong hours.



d3moncow said:


> Great work! That grain is really pretty as well.


Thanks! Grain was a luck this time 



noemarc said:


> CornDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a demon emerging from the inferno. Spooky cool.
> ...


Wow, Inferno Rising... will keep that name for in house usage  Thanks a lot!



TSM said:


> Fantastic work. I really like the recurved handle.


Thanks for your kindness Shane!



alfshooter said:


> Nature and talent, perfect combination


Nature teaches, just have to listen sometimes. This is why carving is so precious.

Thank you Alf!

-------------------

Thank you very much for watching her and for your kind comments to begin with this beautiful year of 2016!

------------------


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Beautiful spalting. You should make one by hand more often my friend. It will inspire your creativity.


----------



## brian5704 (Sep 3, 2015)

Love the grain on it. Beautiful work!!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

bigdh2000 said:


> Beautiful spalting. You should make one by hand more often my friend. It will inspire your creativity.


 Thanks Dan, I have more, just don't post everything  Thanks for the comment mate!



brian5704 said:


> Love the grain on it. Beautiful work!!


Thank you Brian, glad you like it :wave:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice job on that! :thumbsup:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Sometimes there are people doing phantastic work on CAD, sometimes there are people carving wood just with handtools in an awesome way. But it is very rare to find a person with the skills to do both.

You, Tremo, are definitely one of these few guys. The range of skills you have is always impressing! I mean REALLY IMPRESSING! Thanks for sharing this beauty with us, my friend!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent !!! one of my favorite forms, expect great fun !!! :wave:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> Very nice job on that! :thumbsup:


Thank you Rocklsinger! Good to see you!



flicks said:


> Sometimes there are people doing phantastic work on CAD, sometimes there are people carving wood just with handtools in an awesome way. But it is very rare to find a person with the skills to do both.
> 
> You, Tremo, are definitely one of these few guys. The range of skills you have is always impressing! I mean REALLY IMPRESSING! Thanks for sharing this beauty with us, my friend!


Flicks my friend, I'm grateful for your support! I love slingshots  Not just because of shooting but because of friends like you! Good to have you here!



alfshooter said:


> Excellent !!! one of my favorite forms, expect great fun !!! :wave:


Thank you Alf, recurves are great! As I see your latest carvings I have no doubt you really know this form. Have a nice day!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't see how anyone could have done any better with a natural fork! The wood is stunning, the form is very comfy looking and it's just the right size fore packing around. It's stout as can be as well and for an OTT shooter it's tops. Hats off for such a nice project and sharing! Hopefully it will inspire more natural forkers.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Yum. Loads of delicious character with this one. Also very nice blending with the fill-in. Looks very natural -mineralized almost.

Perfect background props as well. The *indigo* in the rusted metal seems to be generating a wonderful optical affect. And the 
woodgrain almost looks like it wants to be an abstract painting. You just used a fork shape as your canvas.

Beautiful colors and shape. Gorgeous results, Tremo.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

The wood.. oh jeebus the wood.


----------

